# raids für alle auf den server blackmoore



## pudelmuetze48 (25. Juni 2008)

wenn ihr lust auf am anfang kara habt dann meldet euch auf meinen raidplaner an.
später wenn wir genug sind haben wir auch vor die 25ger inis zu machen.
Ich/wir befinden uns auf den server Blackmoore.
Die Fraktion ist Allianz
Die url ist:http://pudelmuetze48.pu.funpic.de/eqdkp/viewnews.php?s= 
ich habe die seite zwar gerade erst gemacht aber es werden sich schon genug finden.(hoffe ich)


----------



## Kamaji (25. Juni 2008)

so kommst du vllt nicht an die besten Spieler dennoch eine sehr geile Idee 

hut ab meinerseits ^^


----------



## Schlagetot (25. Juni 2008)

Jetzt nochmal mit Punkt, Komma, Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Dazu bitte etwas Grammatik und man wird dich soweit ernst nehmen das du als Raidleiter in Frage kommst


----------



## Talli83 (25. Juni 2008)

Das gabs bei uns aufm Server Mannoroth auch und ist jetzt in einen öffentlichen Channel /join funraid entartet. Da werden Raids (mittlerweile sogar SSC und TK) und Hero inis gestartet. Ist ne super Sache, weiter so!


----------



## Crâshbâsh (25. Juni 2008)

Ich will ja nicht Flamen, aber wenn du Raidleiter sein willst (falls du das überhaupt willst) dann sollten da nicht soviele grobe Fehler drin sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst ne sehr gute Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Welche Fraktion überhaupt? Habe auf Blackmoore noch nen 32er DuDu rumfliegen könnte sein das ich den mal Level. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (25. Juni 2008)

Schlagetot schrieb:


> Jetzt nochmal mit Punkt, Komma, Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Dazu bitte etwas Grammatik und man wird dich soweit ernst nehmen das du als Raidleiter in Frage kommst



omfg ^^    Es gibt einige Leute die noch schlechter schreiben als der Threadersteller..
Desweiteren finde ich ,die Botschaft wurde verstanden. Mach da mal nicht son Aufstand aufgrund fehlenden Kommas. o.O


----------



## Crâshbâsh (25. Juni 2008)

Ehm mal eine Frage. Ich weiß zwar nicht ob das hier hin gehört, aber wie macht man so eine Homepage? Wie baut man ein DKP System ein? Muss man das alles selber schreiben? Oder kann man das mit einem Programm machen?


----------



## Bloodflowers (26. Juni 2008)

Einfach mal nach EQDKP Plus Googlen, da müsstest du eigentlich genug finden. Anleitungen gibts da sicher auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Seite, wie du sie oben siehst, gibts als Download. Du brauchst dann eigentlich nur noch einen Webspace.


----------

